# Glow plug conversion



## ixb1 (May 22, 2015)

Hi all
I have finished conversion of my 1.6 cc sideport diesel to glow plug with reed valve intake.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBTnZAaqOSQ[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (May 23, 2015)

Great sounding engine. Thanks for sharing


----------



## petertha (May 24, 2015)

That's really cool. What kind of fuel are you running & what do you figure the compression ratio is?


----------



## ixb1 (May 24, 2015)

On this video i used store-bought FAI fuel mix 85/15.Later i added more castor oil to 25%.
In first version i had geometric compression ratio about 7:1.This was too low and engine was not able to run without glow ignitor.
This second version have cca 10:1.Glow plug is MP JET long reach hot.


----------



## modelmotor (May 26, 2015)

Marek your Boll Aero model glow engine is running perfectly
and is easy starting and the adjustment of the engine seems very easy
to do so a very good engine to handle.
You might be proud of your self nice done and a perfect finsih of the whole
engine has given a good result.

              many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.


----------



## ixb1 (May 26, 2015)

Many thanks for your compliment Gerard. ;D


----------



## ixb1 (May 31, 2015)

I read many posts on various forums that the engine with a conventional glow plug can not run on ETHANOL. Today I personally tested that the engine runs on ethanol very well !


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 10, 2018)

Hallo Marek,
I send you my reply about the press in Wrist Pin for the MP 3,2 cc model glow engine.In the meantime when surfing on the internet at special the site of "homemodelenginemachinist" i found your conversion from the 1,6 cc side port engine to a glow plug model engine with a rotary valve on the backplate from the engine.
I do like this construction because i once made the Boll Aero 1.6 with a special glow head and a separate glow plug.The engine ran,but there was still something wrong because there were just so few RPM's that i canceled that project.Looking a your project now with that Boll Aro engine i can say that it sounds wonderfull and runs Ok.
Please can you write down some sizes from the parts you made your own so that i can make these parts as well to rebuilt this engine from a diesel to a glow plug version.
I hope that this is possible.
Thank you very much for helping me with my questions  from Gerard-modelmotor.


----------



## ixb1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Gerard
My conversion was actually with reed valve and not rotary valve. "final" version of reed was looks much simpler. Thin steel reed screved on the backplate. Reed cover that you may see above was removed,because it caused power drop. Reed engine have excellent starting ability ,but often starts in reverse direction.
Today the engine have bigger 2cc cylinder with different porting and crankshaft front rotary valve intake.


----------

